# blank CD disc not recognized



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

XP SP2 home & Pioneer 100D DVD drive
New Lite on CD-RW disc. In explore, click on drive D, "files ready to be written to CD". Rt click, select "write to CD". Then writing wizard "insert writable disc to continue" Tried inserting new disc and get the same message each time I hit NEXT. Properties for the disc show full, but no bites. Inserted a used disc and it shows full, but 650,000K bites.
I want to copy pix to the CD. The pixs appear to be in a hidden file on the HD. DVD works get for copying DVDs and reading CDs. I do not get the CD dialog box when inserting a CD or DVD. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Have you enabled CD recording on this drive?
Right-click the drive in MY Computer/Properties/Recording


----------



## iceman23 (Jan 1, 2008)

i have the same problem lately. i have a LiteOn DVD drive (internal) and an external LG DVD writer and both of them suddenly won't recognize blank CD-R discs. i tried DVD-R, DVD-RW and CD-RW and they were fine... only the CD-Rs that the windows explorer can't see. i have clean-uninstall my Nero thinking that causes the problem but to no avail it's still the same. i tried that "enable CD recording" but still the same. i've been looking for solutions in the internet but i still can't find what causes it. anybody help?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Check out this MS KB article and see if it applies.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316529/
You could also have a dirty lens, which can be a pain to clean


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hughv- Liked the article, thanks, but it didn't work. However, I have a recording tab now. Also, under the ADD-ON tab, "enable UDF (ULEAD data-add file system), checked it, still nothing. NOTE: this is a DVD drive, latest firmware, that plays and records DVDs and plays CDs. Perhaps my OS, XP home sp 2, is corrupt. Can it be reinstalled without losing data? or I have a Toshiba CD-ROM drive also that may cause a conflict in the computer? Hopefully someone will be able to give direction for Iceman and me that leads to solution.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Two drives shouldn't cause any conflicts-it's quite common.
I assume you checked "Enable CD Recording"?
Delete this drive in Control Panel, reboot and let it reinstall.
You should be able to right-click any file, select "Send To", CD Drive and then burn the file. Be sure you have the correct drive selected.


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Blew-it! Not sure how to delete this drive in control panel, see add hardware no delete. Did enable and disable drive with lots of starts and restarts. When I list the files for drive D in explore, I get "not responding" and it returns to start-up icons after ending task. Works for drive E, CD-ROM. Also ran crap cleaner a couple of times between start-ups.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Open Control Panel/System/Hardware/Device Manager.
Right-click the drive and "uninstall".
You might take a look in Event Viewer also (Control Panel/Admin Tools)
See if there are any System or Application events (Red) pertaining to this drive.
I'm starting to wonder if this is a hardware problem pertaining to the burn laser.


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

USC won! Uninstall worked with the same results, still have record tab. Control panel/admin tools "interface unknown", same for systems. Tried recording DVD using ULEAD program, OK. In explore, reads disc, DVD & CD. Went into windows media player and it shows no recording device connected. I think the recording laser is OK? Concerned about interface unknown.


----------



## iceman23 (Jan 1, 2008)

guys, i tried connecting my external dvd-rw to a friends laptop and put a blank cd-r disc on it. still doesn't recognize the disc. cd-rw, dvd-r, dvd-rw are okay. so I pressume that cd lens is the problem. i am just wondering coz when i found out of this problem... both of my drives (internal and external) have the same symptoms. what cause it? is it just coincidence? well, should I just conclude that the problem is in the hardware? or maybe some software or firmware bug?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Iceman, you should start a new thread. It gets too confusing when there's more than one person asking questions.
Reginald, do you have any burning programs like Roxio or Nero installed?
If Roxio, uninstall it if possible and try a burn.
What's the exact specs of your computer? I read an article that suggested a BIOS update might be the cause.


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

No burning programs. Computer specs:
MB: ASUS P4R800-VM
CPU: CELETRON 2.40 GHZ
BIOS: AMI 10000 320 BIOS D VER: 15:02:30 (10/20/03) FROM REG. HARDWARE
MEMORY: 960 MB

While in BIOS SETUP UTILITY, changed CDROM drive sequence: 1 PIONEER (D), 2 TOSHIBA (E). Drive letters are already assigned. Should I update the BIOS if available? Maybe I have the reverse, too old?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Tell me more about Event Viewer.
Are you able to examine the entries, or is Event Viewer giving this error when you try to open it?
If there are entries, what are they(More detail)?
I'm starting to think about a repair install.
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry I skipped over reporting the event problem. Clicked on application and system, " can't open, interface unknown". Down loaded MS's repair procedure, yes, I tried to use the XP disc and got "windows on your computer newer than on the disc". Looks like he has a fix for that. If I go for a repair install, it is going to ask to select a XP installation at the beginning. Will this category be obvious? Item 5 under XP Repair Install. Another thought, I have loaded Norton 360?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Norton does weird stuff, but I'm not sure it's at fault here. I remove all Norton products whenever I find them, but some people like them.
The repair procedure is pretty straightforward. My concern is that Event viewer is not working properly, which may indicate some larger problem. I assume you have good AV, and Spyware protection and Windows is up to date?
You'll be asked to select which install to repair, and you only have one, so it will be easy.
You'll need to reinstall all windows updates newer than your install disk when you're done.


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am not happy with Norton, and I will change in February when my year is up. AV & Spyware are up to date. I will follow the recommended procedure and include SP2 which is part of my current OS. For right now, the storms are causing power outages here in the S.F. bay area. So, I won't be doing the repair right now. Perhaps in a day or two. I will keep you posted with new answers to your previous questions.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Since it's so close, you might want to do it now to eliminate it as a possibility.
I use AVG Free and Windows defender, which have done a very good job for me.
Good luck.


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Both the CD & DVD drives list code 39 as a problem. Uninstalled several times and reinstalled, also they reinstalled, code 39, when the comp. was restarted. Event viewer is working with the following:
event 51 Cdrom - control error
event 11 Cdrom - paging error
More details can be provided from properties.
Tried code 39 fix, MS recommendation, HiKey ...{...-08002BE10318} upper and lower filter removal from rt pane. Lines with set 001 and 002 could not be found in the same left pane for deletion.
I am also having browser problems, a 5/8 black line through the address bar. After 2.5 hours, AT&T couldn't fix it. Perhaps I can reload the application program after the drives start reading discs? First things First.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Code 39 may indicate a hardware problem, though some say it could be malware.
I'd reseat all the CD/DVD cables and blow out any dust or dirt that may have accumulated.
One thread indicated a possible conflict with a Promise Controller, if you have one installed.
I tmight be interesting to try these Drives in Safe Mode to see if the problem exists there.
That would indicate a software conflict.


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hughv- Thanks for the help. With all that is going on after the storm, I am thinking of going after a new drive and make the one in there a slave. This way I should be able to retrieve all my files. Back to the ogininal problem. The first time I used repair, it listed all the inputs as working fine. ie, drives and etc. It also asked for disc ECD544P90x for file e90xbc5.sys. I couldn't load it because I didn't know what was being asked. The second time I ran repair, drived were not recording, the same question was asked, but this time I put in the MB disk and a file was extracted. Now the input files are not listed in explore. The other input devices plugged into the USB have similar statements "drivers can not be loaded". This is why I think starting over with a new drive will activate the CD so I can run XP. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

ECD544P90x:This seems to be a NIC driver
Open Control Panel/System/Hardware/Device Manager
See of there's any yellow marks, esp. under USB.
"Input files are not listed". I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

USB
All show "working properly" Added removable card reader "SmartMedia" and restarted comp. Explore listed it as drive D.
Additional info:
Under IDE/ATADI controllers (no yellow marks)
Primary, Secondary & Std dual channel, all read "working properly"

Yellow ? mark next to "other devices"
-FAX "? MARK"
-AUDIO CONTROLLER "? & ! MARK"
-MULTIMEDIA CONTROLLER "? & ! MARK"
-SM BUS CONTROLLER "? & ! MARK"
All read working properly & under driver detail "no driver files required or have been loaded"
under update tab, update driver "can't install this hardware"
under resource tab "this device isn't using any resources brcause it has a problem"
NOTE: fax properties doen't have a resource tab"


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

All those question marks indicate missing drivers, and you need to resolve that first.
You may have these drivers on a disk, or you may need to get them from the manufacturer.
What's the make and model?
For the SMB Bus you may need to know the motherboard manufacturer.
Now, what happened that you lost these drivers? You usually see this when an OS has been recently installed.


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lost drivers must have happened when I did the OS repair. Since the CD drives are not accessable, I think loading the MB disc on to a USB flash drive and then run it. I am not sure what to do with the info. recorded. Perhaps the program will walk me through reloading drivers for the MB?


----------



## reginald6 (Dec 6, 2007)

For some reason the DVD drive started reading. My next move was to reinstall XP. All the drives work after reloading drivers using drive manager and YAHOO browser lost the black line through the address bar. Caution, reloading erases program files and some others!
I did get a new file folder, 72dcd57c9567e051679037. What is it?
Thanks again to HUGHV for all his input. You deserve crab cakes at Mothers next to the market place in Baltimore.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm in Annapolis, so just drop off the crab cakes next time you're in the 'hood.
Glad to hear all is well.


----------

